# other pink skinned hrose owners?



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

so i have a beautiful black overo paint gelding one blue and one partial blue eyes, black mane and tail, apron face. hes 4 years old standing 16.2hh still growing. and i noticed this summer he burnt a lot and so we kept fly masks on but the other paint i have LOVES fighting with him the other is 14.3hhish and 3 year old its funny to watch. so i was wondering what to do with this guy and what to buy him? i was thinking fly sheet with a lycra hood plus a fly mask, during summer and swap the fly sheet for a winter blanket during the winter on sunny days rainy days hed have nothing on adn bad days they would be kept in.

what do you do with your horses? what do you put on them? any advice for me? 

also if i send him to a trainer and he needs a fly mask and stuff could i tell/ask to put it on when hes outside? or what to do there?

BTW here he is!!!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6100718770/in/photostream


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

my current mostly pink skinned mare doesn't have too much pink skin in the "lighter hair" areas--nose and her teats are the only parts...around her eyes and ears is black. Sometimes when I roach her mane down, I run a bit of sunscreen down her crest where the mane comes out because I cut it short and you can see the pink skin pretty well. But I did have a gold champagne gelding, and he had pink skin all over, and until he really got the freckles coming in, he did burn fairly easy (both my current mare and my former gelding had a habit of laying flat out in the middle of the day in the full sun to nap). A bit of sunscreen on the more exposed areas did the trick. I used a childrens waterproof SPF 45. I also use it in the winter on my mare on her udders--the sun reflecting off the snow sometimes burns her down there (nothing like a sunburn in the winter! haha). 

fly masks are a good idea to use too, and you can even buy the ones with the extended nose flaps to help keep sun off the nose. Flysheets, while I've never used one, seem to work for some people too. My critters are always chomping and chewing on each other, so I don't use them--but I have seen them for super reasonable prices.


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

Regular, oil free, unscented sunscreen to prevent sunburn on the pink skinned areas.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

crimson88 said:


> Regular, oil free, unscented sunscreen to prevent sunburn on the pink skinned areas.


Thats what I use  Ive tried the fly masks before, but I personally have found that they are more of a hassle than the sunblock, but thats just me.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

he has pink skin around him eyes and if his eyes arent protected they could get cancer in them.... and sunscreen doesnt work that well i have school..


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Harley - you have asked this same question multiple times around the forum. The answers haven't really varied... What exactly are you looking for by asking so many times?


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

i just seeing how other people deal with pink skinned horses.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Many people do and they deal with tge problems exactly the same as the responses have said. My mare has a pink skinned nose so she gets sunscreen on it.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

HarleyWood said:


> i just seeing how other people deal with pink skinned horses.


And haven't the answers you have been receiving fundamentally the same?


----------



## samantha6198 (Nov 3, 2011)

OP, get this stuff...it's like magic in a little plastic tub! 

Home Page equine sunblock animal sunblock

It comes with a little sponge to apply it, and I have found on my horse that one good application lasts 4-5 days on my geldings pink nose! One of the tubs lasts me all spring and summer...it really is great stuff.


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

I use the zinc oxide on my paint mares. it's water proof and works great for up to 2 days.


----------



## SimplySoft (Jul 27, 2011)

i use zink...like for babies bottoms


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

Can you put it around the eyes or will it run into them?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplySoft (Jul 27, 2011)

I wouldn't, when I had a paint with pink around the eyes I asked my vet he said fly mask is your best bet. Because the skin burns easy and there is no dark pygment arount the eye not protected chances are higher to have permanate damage to he eye
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

